# massive developer chart



## flyingPhoto (Jun 22, 2021)

my eco pro finally came in, and i was looking at the whole massive developing chart.   Why is it that MOST films are not listed as being shot at actual box speed?

Yeah for arista edu 400 iso its 7 minutes standard developing when shot at 320 ISO..... what about BOX SPEED people...


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks like it list it here......





__





						Massive Dev Chart Film Development, Film Developing Database
					






					www.digitaltruth.com


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 23, 2021)

Now if they got clear on the film development process, this many shakes at this time, etc..


----------

